# UTV Rear Bench Seat



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking at buying a UTV in the very near future for my family of 4. I am currently using a golf cart that beats the **** out of us. Smooth riding is a must, so Mules are out of the question. Was considering a Ranger Crew, but the looooooong wheelbase will make it difficult to maneuver through parts of my property. I love the new Mule PRO FXT, but I am planning on buying used to keep it under $10K so I can pay cash and I have yet to come across a used one. The Teryx 4 looks do-able, but has very little cargo room. I really like the Ranger XP because the bench seat accommodates 3 people. I have been looking into adding a removeable bench seat for the bed, but I don't like how they all sit up high. Does anyone make one similar to the rear facing golf cart seats that sit flush in the bed? Thanks.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> Looking at buying a UTV in the very near future for my family of 4. I am currently using a golf cart that beats the **** out of us. Smooth riding is a must, so Mules are out of the question. Was considering a Ranger Crew, but the looooooong wheelbase will make it difficult to maneuver through parts of my property. I love the new Mule PRO FXT, but I am planning on buying used to keep it under $10K so I can pay cash and I have yet to come across a used one. The Teryx 4 looks do-able, but has very little cargo room. I really like the Ranger XP because the bench seat accommodates 3 people. I have been looking into adding a removeable bench seat for the bed, but I don't like how they all sit up high. Does anyone make one similar to the rear facing golf cart seats that sit flush in the bed? Thanks.


 We can customize any time of seat for you, the sky is the limit!

Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I personally will not let my kids ride in the bed or on an elevated seat. If it is the caged in type i am ok with it. I had a friend loose his son last year when a UTV rolled backwards and he was in the high rack seat. Freak accidents do happen, but I would hate to be in his shoes!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Bull Fish said:


> I personally will not let my kids ride in the bed or on an elevated seat. If it is the caged in type i am ok with it. I had a friend loose his son last year when a UTV rolled backwards and he was in the high rack seat. Freak accidents do happen, but I would hate to be in his shoes!


I live in southeasttexas where the land is really flat. My plan is for the seat to sit low and face backward just like on a golf cart.


----------



## HunterAg14 (Dec 13, 2011)

Danek Ironworks makes a great seat that I use on my XP. They utilize the lock and ride system as well for easy on and off. I have seen a low seat that they make, not advertised on their website but if you call I'm sure they'll do it. Very comfortable seat as well


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Bull Fish said:


> I personally will not let my kids ride in the bed or on an elevated seat. If it is the caged in type i am ok with it. I had a friend loose his son last year when a UTV rolled backwards and he was in the high rack seat. Freak accidents do happen, but I would hate to be in his shoes!


I know the family you are referring to and I agree freak accidents do happen. It's not very expensive to add a basic removable roll cage for a little security. Esp if it's for kids, adults can decide for themselves if they wish to risk it.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I ended up buying a 2013 full-size Ranger 800. My wife and I, and our 2 girls fit comfortably on the bench seat. At this time, no additional seating is required. 

I hated reading about the young man losing his life. Hopefully others will hear about this tragedy and think twice about a high seat without a roll cage.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Back seat*

I had the same issue with my ranger and family. I ordered a atv bench seat off amazon and had my aluminum fabricator make a base that went into the lock and ride holes. I also strapped it in for safety. I added seat belts to it too. I worked great on the ranger and now i have it on my new polaris general. I would also recommend a added cage to cover it. Mine was just a shade cover. We use it for just general cruising.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

boatlift said:


> We can customize any time of seat for you, the sky is the limit!
> 
> Big Country Outdoors
> 800-657-9998
> www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


 Big Country Outdoors will take care of you.........trust me.


----------

